
When should you build your own ecommerce site? (Never) - theptrk
https://theptrk.wordpress.com/wp-admin/post.php?post=372&action=edit
======
mockindignant
Can’t seem to visit the URL without having to login.

~~~
theptrk
Oh wow sorry about that. Thx for the heads up

~~~
nanis
And, still, asks me to log in.

~~~
theptrk
ouch, i linked to the edit screen, and theres no way to delete submissions.
this will be here forever haha.

------
tony-allan
Try
[https://theptrk.com/category/shopify/](https://theptrk.com/category/shopify/)

